# Tart cherries speed muscle recovery



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Tart cherries speed muscle recovery Tart cherries could speed muscle recovery (Thinkstock photos/Getty Images) A new research by scientists in the UK has found that tart cherries could help athletes reduce muscle damage to recover faster from a tough workout. Researchers at the Sports and Exercise Science Research Center at London South Bank University in [...]

*Read More...*


----------

